# Anyone planning a Group Buy in the near Future?



## Silverado (Sep 30, 2013)

Is anyone considering hosting a group buy with maybe Ernie at Beartooth or
CSUSA?


----------



## plano_harry (Oct 1, 2013)

I am interested in CSUSA


----------



## SteveG (Oct 1, 2013)

I would jump on a CSUSA buy. Is there interest from any others. Maybe we can find someone able to run a group buy?
Steve


----------



## chrisk (Oct 1, 2013)

+1 on a CSUSA group buy.


----------



## rkimery (Oct 1, 2013)

Another for CSUSA.


----------



## gt64155 (Oct 1, 2013)

I'd be interested in a CSUSA group buy.



Bill


----------



## mg_dreyer (Oct 1, 2013)

I would be CSUSA also.


----------



## The Penguin (Oct 1, 2013)

I might be willing to conduct a CSUSA group buy. I need to final out my spreadsheet for the Timberwolf order and then I'll look into it.


----------



## longbeard (Oct 1, 2013)

count me in if this goes thru


----------



## ChrisN (Oct 1, 2013)

I'd most likely be in for either one.


----------



## plano_harry (Oct 1, 2013)

Looks like we have enough when Shawn is ready.

Harry


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Oct 1, 2013)

What are the guidelines for a group buy?  For a place like CSUSA it would have to be on certain specific products right ?  Aren't discounts only for x amount of the same exact kit?


----------



## plano_harry (Oct 2, 2013)

Dan, here are the general guidelines that we have used in the past, but  the leader will provide the actual guidelines for the buy.

_This buy is focused on obtaining the maximum kit quantity discount of  25% plus the CSUSA “club” discount of 13%. This is a very limited buy.  This buy is open to the first 10 respondents to this thread OR until xxxxxxx at 11:59 P.D.T., whichever occurs first. _

_ REQUIREMENTS TO PARTICIPATE:_
_ •	There is a minimum purchase of 10 Artisan kits AND you must be willing to work with the restrictions listed below._
_ •	PM me to get in – first 10 in are in._
_ •	Also reply to this tread so others know when the ten is met._​We  should qualify for free shipping from CSUSA, but all the kits are  shipped to the leader and the leader reships to each of us for a small  fee (to cover expenses and paypal fees) plus postage and insurance if  you want it.  These are always a great deal and you will probably blow  through your 10 kits before you can say "is anyone doing a group buy..?":biggrin:  You will want to subscribe to this thread to stay in the loop, once open, the window closes pretty fast.

Harry


----------



## plano_harry (Oct 2, 2013)

Oh, and we have the full Artisan line to buy from, mix and match, so we don't all have to agree on a kit and plating.  Tubes and bushings are usually on the spreadsheet also.


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Oct 2, 2013)

plano_harry said:


> Oh, and we have the full Artisan line to buy from, mix and match, so we don't all have to agree on a kit and plating.  Tubes and bushings are usually on the spreadsheet also.



Thanks for that info.  So Craft supplies opens up other options for groups like us buying  (further discounts / mixing)?


----------



## plano_harry (Oct 2, 2013)

They do indeed since they are a distributor they can offer mix/match terms.

Exotics hosted a Jr.Emp buy from Dayacom for us a few months ago.  We did have tight restrictions on that since Dayacom had a significant MOQ per style, per plating.


----------



## The Penguin (Oct 2, 2013)

I'm working on the group buy posting - when I get done it needs to go to Monty for approval. Hopefully I'll have it done and get his approval by this evening. I do need to check the previous spreadsheet to makes sure prices are current.

Start working on your orders.


----------



## Indiana_Parrothead (Oct 2, 2013)

I would also be interested.

Thanks, Mike


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Oct 2, 2013)

I'm interested in the craftsupplies if it goes through and there is room.


----------



## hjdiamond2 (Oct 2, 2013)

Count on me if your group buy goes through.
Thanks,  Harry


----------



## ChrisN (Oct 2, 2013)

plano_harry said:


> Oh, and we have the full Artisan line to buy from, mix and match, so we don't all have to agree on a kit and plating.  Tubes and bushings are usually on the spreadsheet also.



In that case, I'm definitely in. Is this the entire line, or just pen kits?


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Oct 2, 2013)

Looks like there are well over 10 already listed here.


----------



## kovalcik (Oct 2, 2013)

I am interested also. Any chance of increasing the max number of participants so I don't have to hover over my computer all night to get in?


----------



## Teeball (Oct 2, 2013)

Interested also.


----------



## jsolie (Oct 2, 2013)

Also interested if there's room.


----------



## The Penguin (Oct 2, 2013)

I roughly count 15 in this thread that have expressed interest. 

group buy thread is posted with instructions and spreadsheet - so I'm going to request that this thread be locked.

thank you!


----------

